# NT scan last night and no nasal bone?!



## Misstink

Our appointment was 9pm last night, because of delays we got to finally see the doc at 12-45am this morning, so tired, anyway, he did my NT scan, spent around 45mins checking and measuring then called us into his office and said that all the organs are formed and working properly, the brain is perfect, the spine is perfect, kidneys are working, blood flow to the placenta is normal and the nuchal measurement is fine (he didnt give us the measurements),but he couldnt see a nasal bone!! He said that it could just be too early and ive had a blood test to check for the hormones that appear in downs syndrome!! Im worried sick now, i dont get the results till next wed!!
Has anyone had the same where there was no nasal bone but it was just too early to see it? The baby has been measured at 12+3 but i know for a fact that im only 11+6 because we used CBFM and i know exactly what date my LMP was, do you think this might have something to do with it, that its just too early, he did say that sometimes you cant see the nasal bone until around 15 weeks?!!
xxxx


----------



## Misstink

Anybody?! :(


----------



## Misstink

Blimey, theres a lot of read and runners on this part of the forum!! Thankyou so much for your advice ladies!


----------



## vickyd

I think since the fold was good along with everything else then maybe its nothing to worry about? Is he experienced?


----------



## pray4baby

Well I didn't have that problem with my 12 wk scan in fact they didn't even mention it (my thought is even they seen it or it a possiblity that it can develop later). I had my blood work done and I had the lowest percentage of something being genetically wrg.

However I had my 20 wk scan yesterday and they mention the absent of a nasal bone. He told me not to worry becase of the previous test and sd that some ethnic groups/or families have genetic structures of the face in which it appears there is no nasal bone and everything is fine.

I have read several things since then that say sometimes its a good indicator and sometimes even with the nasal bone -child still had DS. I have become very worried and scared at the same time but I believe its more so bc I just dont know for sure. 

I wouldnt worry too much in your case because its still very early for you were things are still developing. Although I know its easier sd then done, wait on the blood results and if everything else is good dont stress too much.


----------



## Misstink

Awww thankyou so much for replying ladies, i really appreciate it!!
Vickyd, yeah hes the only sonographer with experience in NT scans on the Island (i live in Tenerife, he comes all the way from La Palma a completely separate island)!! Ive just spotted my nt measurement on my paperwork and its 1.5mm!!

pray4baby, i know im a fine one to talk but try not to worry, especially if your doctor has told you not to, im sure everything will turn out fine with your little one!!

Thankyou again ladies for putting my mind at rest, id be lost without this forum sometimes!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## nfo1976

:hugs: when i had my nt scan with this little one the sonographer did mention that sometimes they dont see the nasal bone in a normal pregnancy and now tend to rely on the nuchal and blood results-hope all is well for you:hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm sorry I have no experience of this but I do know how worrying it is when they say something might be wrong with baby - so big hugs for you! 

I would take hope from the fact that your NT measurement was good - anything under 3mm is considered normal range, so 1.5 is excellent. Have they arranged another scan to check when you are a bit further on? The blood results aren't always accurate...


----------



## Misstink

collie_crazy said:


> I'm sorry I have no experience of this but I do know how worrying it is when they say something might be wrong with baby - so big hugs for you!
> 
> I would take hope from the fact that your NT measurement was good - anything under 3mm is considered normal range, so 1.5 is excellent. Have they arranged another scan to check when you are a bit further on? The blood results aren't always accurate...

Im not sure whats going to happen yet but i had my blood test this morning so im going for the results of that on Wed and we'll take it from there!!
I was sat looking at my baby pics earlier, mostly scans from a different sonographer last week and i swear i can see a nasal bone, i can even see the bone measurement in one of them!!
Ive attached them so you can see what you think!!
xxxx
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 103









scan 5.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 148









scan 4.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 104


----------



## Neko

I can see the nasal bone in that second picture.


----------



## bbforme

I don't have much to offer in the way of experiance, but I can sell you that I also see the slightest bit of a nasal bone in the 2nd pic. 

Please keep in mind that the NT scan and blood test associated with genetic screening is not conclusive of DS. Please keep that in mind! It's just a "screen". 

Take a deep breath and try remain positive. It will be okay. The genetic screen seems to worry most than reassure. Ugh...had I known then what I know now!


----------



## janey1975

My understanding of the nasal bone is that it is not looked for until the 20 week scan as the 12 week scan is too early. There is little they can see at 12 weeks hence why all you get is the Nuchal measurement and a crown to rump measurement. So, I am surprised the sonographer mentioned it. And remember, your nuchal measurement is very low so please try not to worry (I know that is easier said than done!)

I have some experience with all of this because they found a potential borderline problem with a measurement in our baby's brain which can sometimes be a 'soft marker' for Downs. The nasal bone is also a soft marker but in the extensive reading I have done this is not mentioned/looked for until the 20 week scan as it often develops later. I did do lots of reading about Downs and measurements and we even ended up seeing the person who came up with the Nuchal measurement (Professor Nicolaides, amazing man), so do know a fair bit.

Like someone else mentioned, the absence of presence of a nasal bone is not conclusive - just a soft marker and I think you need 2 of these for them to concerned enough to suggest an amnio. 

I hope this helps. I am sure all is well but I do know how scary it can be.l


----------



## Newt

Neko said:


> I can see the nasal bone in that second picture.

I was just thinkning the same thing, I oope everything works out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## mafiamom

so sorry you are having a worry! with everything else looking so good, i would really try not to worry too much about it. this is just a screen, it is not diagnostic. a 1.5 measurement is really really good!

kup on your blood work and in the mean time, try to take the nasal bone thing with a grain of salt. with no other soft markers present i think your baby is looking good!


----------



## Whatme

I wouldn't worry until the professionals do, easier said than done I know, but the doctor wouldn't try and lead you into a false sense of security, if he said it could be to early, then trust him and try to relax. Good luck honey, positive vibes coming your way. :D


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Typically- along with absent nasal bone and down syndrome is also a very flat nose. That is very characteristic in downs and the ultrasounds I've seen. Clearly your LO has a cute nose- that doesn't look flat in the slightest bit to me.


----------



## collie_crazy

Any update sweetie?


----------



## Caezzybe

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Typically- along with absent nasal bone and down syndrome is also a very flat nose. That is very characteristic in downs and the ultrasounds I've seen. Clearly your LO has a cute nose- that doesn't look flat in the slightest bit to me.

A flat forehead is also typical in Down Syndrome, as is a flattened back of head. I only found these things out after giving birth to my son who has DS and was diagnosed at birth after a 1 in 560 false negative result. I can see the obvious flattened facial profile looking back at his 12 week scan but was clueless at the time so didn't know what I was looking for.

Your scan picture doesn't look unusual to me.

If you want to see my 12 week scan picture (the one from this pregnancy is also next to it for comparison) have a look at this thread, post number 37, about halfway down page 4:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/610337-ladies-over-40-testing-4.html

Good luck with everything, I hope that all is well.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Caezzybe said:


> JaydensMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Typically- along with absent nasal bone and down syndrome is also a very flat nose. That is very characteristic in downs and the ultrasounds I've seen. Clearly your LO has a cute nose- that doesn't look flat in the slightest bit to me.
> 
> A flat forehead is also typical in Down Syndrome, as is a flattened back of head. I only found these things out after giving birth to my son who has DS and was diagnosed at birth after a 1 in 560 false negative result. I can see the obvious flattened facial profile looking back at his 12 week scan but was clueless at the time so didn't know what I was looking for.
> 
> Your scan picture doesn't look unusual to me.
> 
> If you want to see my 12 week scan picture (the one from this pregnancy is also next to it for comparison) have a look at this thread, post number 37, about halfway down page 4:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/610337-ladies-over-40-testing-4.html
> 
> Good luck with everything, I hope that all is well.Click to expand...

Thank you for always giving info and helping out. I am so happy you are expecting I wish you all the best and i needed to tell you Logan is so beautiful and precious. I love your avatar picture of him. I just always wanted to tell you that :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## catcatcat

I remember a post similar about a mth ago in first trimester forum. Search baby and bump nasel bone on google and see if u can find it. There were lots of replies. One said a friend had no nasel bone and u cudnt tell by looking at her. Maybe your baby is a girl with small features. X


----------



## Andypanda6570

Caezzybe said:


> JaydensMommy1 said:
> 
> 
> Typically- along with absent nasal bone and down syndrome is also a very flat nose. That is very characteristic in downs and the ultrasounds I've seen. Clearly your LO has a cute nose- that doesn't look flat in the slightest bit to me.
> 
> A flat forehead is also typical in Down Syndrome, as is a flattened back of head. I only found these things out after giving birth to my son who has DS and was diagnosed at birth after a 1 in 560 false negative result. I can see the obvious flattened facial profile looking back at his 12 week scan but was clueless at the time so didn't know what I was looking for.
> 
> Your scan picture doesn't look unusual to me.
> 
> If you want to see my 12 week scan picture (the one from this pregnancy is also next to it for comparison) have a look at this thread, post number 37, about halfway down page 4:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/610337-ladies-over-40-testing-4.html
> 
> Good luck with everything, I hope that all is well.Click to expand...

LOL, Now I love the new avatar one as well.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## britishsaffy

I can see the nasal bone in the 2nd pic too x


----------



## abi17

I have no idea but I didnt want to read and run, my sonographer didn't even mention anything about the nasal bone but then again I didn't believe I was pregnant till my fourth scan so I was in a bit of a daze. Honestly try not to worry, your NT result was the same as mine and my baby was put as 1:35000. I hope everything is ok keep me updated. Thinking of you and bump. Stay strong x


----------

